# Awesome Blues-Rock Lick (TABs Included)



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys, hope you’re having a great weekend so far!

In today's quick tutorial I wanted to share with you an awesome blues rock lick in the key of D. Obviously, you can transpose it to any key of your choice and use it to jam along with your favourite backing tracks 






Thank you for watching and have a nice day!


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you. You play very well.


----------



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

kelowna said:


> Thank you. You play very well.


Thank you very much!


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

great lick...thanks!


----------

